# Introduction & Help with reproducing Ross Apollo seat



## BkBike (Apr 25, 2022)

GoodMorning,  After being on the sidelines for 3 months, and learning so much,  I'd like to join in. I currently own 16 bicycles, (have had as many as 29, you know sell one to fund the next project?)  and i ride most of them. Having back issues, it helps having different rides : Mountain, cruiser, hybrid, road bike, full size folding, and  2electric (one diy fwd, and a rwd).
 I got 'the bug' to start collecting after reminiscing with dad over some old photos. So in December  i acquired 
a '76 Avocado Apollo Racer, '82 Black Apollo 5 Speed, Purple Ross Barracuda, Schwinn OCC Chopper, & Saint Tropez 10sp.
I know, I know, none of these are highly sought-after, but the are all sentimental, mom & dads hard work from 1976-1986.
Guy i purchased 2 Apollos turned me.on to The Cabe
 I now have a bug for anything Schwinn.

Now to my question: I want to replace a solid black banana with the correct Ross Apollo seat.  Since it is next to impossible to find the correct seat, I decided to fabricate my own.
So i filled a box with spray insulation foam, and i placed my seat covered in plastic in it. The results are in photo.
What material (s) should i use to complete it with current mold? Rubber? Foam again?
How do i connect it? I just may sacrifice an old saddle.
I already bought two different fabrics, one small checker,  and a small basket weave fabrics, along with Incorrect piping.

Thanks in advance

If there's interest,  I'd share pics before and after


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 25, 2022)

I am only asking because I have made motorcycle seats. What is the purpose of the mold?


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 25, 2022)

I have a Ross Apollo seat. I can take pics of it in the morning and post them.  Here are the pics. The paper bottom is shot. The rear reflector is cracked and some tears to the seat there.  How is $70 Shipped lower 48


----------



## BkBike (Apr 25, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I am only asking because I have made motorcycle seats. What is the purpose of the mold?


----------



## BkBike (Apr 26, 2022)

I missed a seat on ebay for $171. I paid a little more for the Racer/5 Speed pair.
Always loved the squared lines, sissy bar, and rectangle reflector. A banana seat looks so out of place against the flat tube. The 3rd photo is from the net, and where i got the idea to make my own.
My metal & carpentry skills are limited, so i could never get the right contours.
So a video on Utube my inspiration.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 26, 2022)

I have this bike complete for 350 w/ nice seat cover
I was going to bring it to ML Wednesday.


----------

